# Manuelle Rückstellfunktion



## aPlauner (21 November 2016)

Nachintensiver Suche hinsichtlich einer eindeutigen Aussage zum Thema „ManuelleRückstelleinrichtung“ habe ich mich entschlossen, dieses Thema zum x-ten Malaufzumachen. Konkrethabe ich nachfolgende Szenarien an einer Maschine zu lösen.
DieMaschine ist für 1-Personenbedienung konzipiert.
Gefahrenbereich1
Ein miteinem Risiko PL d beurteilter Bereich einer Maschine wird beidseitig mitLichtvorhängen vom Typ 4 im Automatikbetrieb überwacht. Der Bereich ist ca. 10mlang und kann an beiden Enden betreten werden. Die Lichtgitter sind alsohintertretbar. Eine weitere Zugangsmöglichkeit gibt es nicht.
Außerhalbdieses Bereiches gibt es an beiden Seiten Bedienpulte, auf denen sich jeweilsseparate Taster (Schließer) zum manuellen Rückstellen (Quittieren) derLichtvorhänge befinden.
DieSchließer der Rückstelltaster werden jeweils auf eine ET200S 8DI geführt. DerAusgang einer ET200S 8DO schaltet ein Relais mit 2 Wechslern, welche dieReset-Eingänge der Lichtvorhänge bedienen. Die interne Elektronik derLichtvorhänge erledigt die Signalauswertung (Flanke) und erkennt
Fehler,z.B. ständiges High an Reset-Eingang (Aussage Hersteller). Ein Reset-Fehler hatzur Folge, dass die beiden OSSD-Ausgänge der LV keinen sicheren Zustand signalisierenund somit der sichere Zustand der Anlage erhalten bleibt.
MeinerAuffassung nach müssen weder die Eingänge noch der Ausgang der Steuerungsicherheitsge-richtet sein, da eine sicher Auswertung des Reset-Signals in denLichtvorhängen selbst geschieht.
Ob einBruch eines Schließers oder ein klebender Relaiskontakt vorliegen, kann überdie Eingänge der SPS bzw. über eine Reaktion der LV identifiziert werden.
Gefahrenbereich2
Eineingezäunter Bereich PL d wird durch einen Lichtvorhang LV (hintertretbar)überwacht. Der Taster für das manuelle Rücksetzen befindet sich in einemBediengehäuse. In diesem Fall geht ein Schließer-kontakt des Tasters direkt aufden Reset-Eingang des LV und ein Schließerkontakt auf die ET200S 8DI.
DieArgumente für diese Umsetzung entsprechen den obigen.
Gefahrenbereich3
Eineingezäunter Bereich PL d wird durch zwei Türen (hintertretbar) verschlossen.Die Türen werden durch Sicherheitsschalter mit el. Zuhaltung überwacht. Die el.Zuhaltung ist nur aus technolog.Gründen notwendig. In der Betriebsart Hand istein Zutritt nur möglich, nachdem eine „Anforderung Zutritt“ per Taster angemeldetwurde und ein Hydraulikaggregat über den Ein/Aus seines Sanftstarters abge-schaltetwurde. Durch das Öffnen einer Tür wird über den Sicherheitsschalter derLastkreis des Hydraulikaggregates 2-kanalig (ET200S 4/8 F-DI) per Schützen (ET200S4 F-DO) unterbrochen.
BeimVerlassen des Bereichs und geschlossenen Türen muss die SF Schutztürüberwachungquittiert
werden,bevor eine erneuter Start des Aggregates möglich ist. Außerhalb diesesBereiches gibt es einen separaten Taster (1 Schließer) zum manuellen Quittieren.Der Schließer ist auf eine ET200S 8DI verdrahtet und es erfolgt eineFlankenauswertung.

Ichhabe mir nun mehrmals 5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellfunktion der DIN EN ISO 13849,die DGVU-Info, Forendiskussionen und die Hinweise einschlägiger Hersteller vonSicherheitstechnik durchgelesen.
DieAussagen zum Punkt muss der Quittiertaster auf einen sicheren Eingang verdrahtetwerden, wird hierbei konträr behandelt.
Für dieGF1+2 denke ich mit meinen Ausführungen im grünen Bereich zu sein.
BeimGF3 bin ich mir ob der vielen Auslegungsargumente nicht 100%-ig sicher.
Vielleichtgibt es ja diesen oder jenen, dessen Argumentationen zum Thema einleuchtendsind und sich mit denEmpfehlungen der Vorschriften decken.


----------



## stevenn (24 November 2016)

hm ich versteh dein Problem glaube ich nicht. das Aggregat kann doch nicht starten, falls die Quittierung in G3 nicht funktioniert. Also kann doch nichts passieren oder?


----------



## aPlauner (24 November 2016)

Hallo stevenn,

richtig, ein Start ohne zusätzlich z.B. Auto-Start zu betätigen ist nicht möglich.
Was mich verunsichert ist der Wortlaut in der DGVU-Info:
Lösungsansatz:
Zur Beantwortung der o.g. Fragestellung wird zunächst eine FMEA (Fehler Mode Effekt Analyse) durchgeführt, in welcher beide Möglichkeiten gegenübergestellt und
bewertet werden. Die nachfolgende FMEA beschreibt jedoch nicht die Beurteilung der gesamten Sicherheitsfunktion , sondern bezieht sich lediglich auf das Rückstellsignal selbst.
Vorausgesetzt wird hierbei, dass die Auswertung der steigenden oder fallenden Flanke mit sicherheitsgerichteten Komponenten z.B. Sicherheits-SPS, Sicherheitsschaltgerät u.a. erfolgt und der Reset-Taster
 entsprechend den Abbildungen 1 und 2 verwendet wird.


----------



## stevenn (24 November 2016)

von welchem Dokument sprichst du denn? So aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen kann man das doch nicht bewerten.


----------



## aPlauner (24 November 2016)

Entschuldigung, ich habe vorausgesetzt, dass die einschlägigen Publikationen zum Thema bekannt sind:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...ter/infobl_deutsch/067_rueckstellfunktion.pdf.


----------



## stevenn (25 November 2016)

Sind bekannt, deswegen suche ich aber wegen dir nicht alle Unterlagen durch. Wenn du eine Frage beantwortet haben willst, dann solltest du auch die entsprechenden Informationen liefern.
Aber lassen wir das, nur beim nächsten mal darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du keine Antwort bekommst.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Auszug aus demselbigen Dokument:_
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion trägt nicht allein zur Risikoreduzierung bei.
Sie ist vielmehr immer im Zusammenhangmit einer Schutzeinrichtung als überwachte Startfunktionzu sehen, so dass für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion eine
Bewertung eines PL oder SIL nicht zwingend durchzuführen ist._
Ansonsten, wenn du dich auf diese FMEA stützen willst, brauchst du eben eine Sicherheitskomponente. Oder du machst deine eigene FMEA


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2016)

Die Rückstellfunktion führt immer wieder zu Diskussionen.
Ich sehe es so:
Weder bei Pilz PNOZmulti noch beim Siemens ESTOP1-Baustein brauche ich einen sicheren Eingang zum Quittieren.
Solange ich zertifizierte Geräte / Bausteine verwende, habe ich kein Thema.
Bau / programmiere ich mir meine eigene Lösung, muss ich mir eben Gedanken machen.


----------



## Safety (30 November 2016)

Hallo, das Thema manuelle Rückstellfunktion und Sicherheitsfunktion kommt aus einem Abschnitt der DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2015 - 5.2.2
Erstens steht da:
Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durch eine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung (manuelle Rückstellung) bestätigt werden.
Und dann noch


darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten,
muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen,
darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Betätigungselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.
Das sind wichtige Grundvoraussetzung für alles was man weiter betrachtet.

Dann kommt der Satz der von vielen falsch interpretiert wird:
Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.

Nun muss man also erstmal sehen ob eine Manuelle Rückstellung benötigt wird und welches Niveau diese haben muss, versuche mal ein paar Beispiel aufzuzeigen:


Maschine mit Verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen die man nicht hinter treten kann. Risikobeurteilung ergibt das sowohl ein Abschalten durch die Verriegelungseinrichtung und ein verhindern des unerwarteten Wiederanlauf verhindert wird. Man kann nur in den Gefahrenbereich, wenn die Tür offen ist. Eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion würde also keinerlei Gefährdung hervorrufen, also ist das dann auch nicht relevant und kann über welche Komponenten auch immer ausgeführt werden. Achtung hat nichts mit einer Verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Startfunktion zu tun
Maschine mit BWS / AOPD man kann in den Gefahrenbereich gehen die AOPD hat nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn man im Gefahrenbereich ist. Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion setzt nur die AOPD zurück und dies erzeugt keine Gefährdungen. Die Risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass ein Versagen der manuelle Rückstellfunktion zu keiner direkten Gefährdung führt, es gibt noch einen weiteren Start-Taster erst, wenn beides Versagt wird eine Gefährdung möglich. Anders sieht es aus, wenn die AOPD versagen würde dann bleibt die Maschine nicht mehr stehen. Das sind die Voraussetzung aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion wird nicht gemindert. Bitte auch immer beachten alle mir bekannten Sicherheitsrelais (sind einige) haben keine Auswertung des Quittier-Signals die einen PL erfüllen würden, bzw. ist mir bei keinem bekannt das man das je betrachtet hätte.
Maschine mit BWS / AOPD man kann in den Gefahrenbereich gehen die AOPD hat nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn man im Gefahrenbereich ist. Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion setzt die AOPD zurück und erzeugt ein Startsignal und dies erzeugt eine Gefährdung. Jetzt sind die Vorgaben der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2 nicht mehr erfüllt. Dies ist eine Funktion die man bei Roboterzellen und Rundschalttischen oft vorfindet, dann müssen entweder kompensatorischen Maßnahmen wie Personenerkennung im Gefahrenbereich mit entsprechendem PL eingebaut werden oder die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss den gleichen PL haben wie die AOPD.
Das sind nur grobe Beispiele und stellt meine Sichtweise dar, es muss für jede Anwendung eine separate detalierte Risikobeurteilung erstellt werden.


----------

